# Greetings



## wowzer77 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and hope to have a good time here learning new things.  Hope I can also answer some questions as well.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Wowzer!!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 13, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 14, 2006)

wowzer77 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I am new to this site and hope to have a good time here learning new things. Hope I can also answer some questions as well.


 
Sup dood. Take your shoes and socks off and stay a while.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jul 14, 2006)

Greeting and welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT  Enjoy

~Tess


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

Can you elaborate a bit more on Choi Kwang Do?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 14, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------

